# Ornamental Butterfly House Routed & Turned



## Pat Harris (Aug 18, 2008)

]HI guys, sorry I haven't had too many items to post here on our Router Forum-Woodturning. _*But I did feel this creation of mine was worthy of posting here *_and I would love to have your comments and suggestions. The house is made froma a 2'x2' square x 8' long. it has 4 slots 2" long on each side. The piece is turned and hollowed out with a seperate roof similar to the birdhouse roof. 

I am now desgining a couple different styles. Some are for popotouri, some have small artifical flowers in them, and one is as small as the mini birdhouses. I think less butterflies (3 or less) would be better than the five I have in the photo shown. The finished height of my prototype pictured is 
1 1/2" diamenter x 8 1/2" tall from base to tip of the roof. Now here's where I need help. I cut the 2 inch slots on my router table using a 1/4 straight bit and had to make 2 passes for each slot which is = to 32 passes (4 sides x 4 slots x 2 passes). I used stops on my router fence and set the blank down on the bit and cut the slot. There must be a faster and better way to do this. Any suggestions.
Pat harris
Lexington, SC


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice work Pat. I really like the idea. Where do you find the butterflies?


----------



## Pat Harris (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Dave. I look for the small natrual looking ones at the hobby shops in the flower sections.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow that is unique. Will you display it indoors? I would suspect so.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Pat,

I don't think I have seen one of these before. You did a wonderful job with it and I think it makes for a very unique piece of decor. I do like the 3 butterflies showing best.

Thanks for taking a moment to share with us.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Pat, that looks awesome. Thanks for sharing it. Stops on the fence is generally how I cut slots...sometimes it's a good idea to drill a pilot hole first at the start of the slot...it can be a little bit smaller than the width of the slot, but it makes it easier to lower the work onto the bit without the bit grabbing or having to do too much work. If the slot is deep I take it in multiple passes. I hope this helps.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A beautiful job Pat. If you intend to mass produce these, then a router lathe is the way to go, I'm sure that Bj, the forums master of most things made of wood or metal will show one of his two router lathes and probably a sample or two of slotted pieces. The best other way I think is as Frank has suggested.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pat

Very nice job .. you ask

" There must be a faster and better way to do this. Any suggestions."

I would suggest the router lathe, it will do the base very easy, the cap /top hat also but it may be best to do that on a standard lathe..putting the slots in place would be duck soup..you can make a pattern (template ) to copy so they come out just the way you want them too...

You can take a peek at some of the snapshots in my gallery, just click on the left side of this post and it take you to the gallery..

You can get the Craftsman router lathe (eBay) for a song and it will make your job/projects much essayer . . 

=========

"


Pat Harris said:


> ]HI guys, sorry I haven't had too many items to post here on our Router Forum-Woodturning. _*But I did feel this creation of mine was worthy of posting here *_and I would love to have your comments and suggestions. The house is made froma a 2'x2' square x 8' long. it has 4 slots 2" long on each side. The piece is turned and hollowed out with a seperate roof similar to the birdhouse roof.
> 
> I am now desgining a couple different styles. Some are for popotouri, some have small artifical flowers in them, and one is as small as the mini birdhouses. I think less butterflies (3 or less) would be better than the five I have in the photo shown. The finished height of my prototype pictured is
> 1 1/2" diamenter x 8 1/2" tall from base to tip of the roof. Now here's where I need help. I cut the 2 inch slots on my router table using a 1/4 straight bit and had to make 2 passes for each slot which is = to 32 passes (4 sides x 4 slots x 2 passes). I used stops on my router fence and set the blank down on the bit and cut the slot. There must be a faster and better way to do this. Any suggestions.
> ...


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Well, every one before me used up all the words that i can think of to say wow, I don't think that you will hear any other comment. If i let my wife see that, I"ll have a*Yes Dear* Very nice indeed!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Agree with the others. Those are beautiful. Really nicely done.


----------



## Pat Harris (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks fwlllows for you kind commments. Today, I tried a biscut cutter for making the slots, but cleaning up the circle cuts at each end of the slots was just as time comsuming as the multiple cuts on the router table. 
Bob, forgive me, but I don't think I have ever seen a Router Lathe. I did visit your gallery and the photo of the spindle with the grooves/slots appears to be what I am looking for but going deep enough that when I bore or hollow the inside they become through slots. Where can I find info on the Router Lathe or similar ewuipment or porcess?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pat

Here's some links  the legacy is the high end of the router lathes but the sears will and can do the same just a bit more work and slower ... if you want the project to be hollow ,do that 1st. with a forstner bit then glue the caps back on..you can get drill bit extensions up to 12" long..

legacywoodworking 

YouTube - Hollow Spiral Candlestick Part 3
YouTube - Hollow Spiral Candlestick Part 4
YouTube - router lathe
YouTube - Router Lathe

========



Pat Harris said:


> Thanks fwlllows for you kind commments. Today, I tried a biscut cutter for making the slots, but cleaning up the circle cuts at each end of the slots was just as time comsuming as the multiple cuts on the router table.
> Bob, forgive me, but I don't think I have ever seen a Router Lathe. I did visit your gallery and the photo of the spindle with the grooves/slots appears to be what I am looking for but going deep enough that when I bore or hollow the inside they become through slots. Where can I find info on the Router Lathe or similar ewuipment or porcess?


----------



## Pat Harris (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Bob for the pics and info links. Your router lathe and jig looks complicated to build, but your spirials and flutes are proof enough that it does a good job.
Pat


----------

